# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Continent Asia 
Region South-east Asia 
Country of origin Thailand 
Height 20-60+ cm 
Width 20-15+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 20-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance soft-very hard 
pH tolerance 5-9 
Growth medium 
Demands easy

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae is the oldest known variety of Cryptocoryne crispatula. In the region it comes from in southern Thailand there are limestone mountains, and the water can be very hard. Like many other Cryptocorynes it needs to acclimatise before growth starts in earnest. In recent years a narrow-leaf variety called Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Flaccidifolia has often been sold. [Tropica]

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------

